

Bizarre gas pipeline explosion in Taiwan leaves long trench - kazinator
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-28594693

======
andymoe
Actual title: "Taiwan gas blasts in Kaohsiung kill at least 24" Oh yeah, and I
guess it made a trench too...

